# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mirdites i shuhet edhe nje kapedan. Ndue Gjonmarku 1914-2011

## Reschen

Ndue Gjonmarku (1914-2011) pinjoll i krenarisë së historisë 7 shekullore të Kapidanëve të Mirditës

-Nga Tom Mrijaj, New York- 

*Me rastin e ndarjes nga jeta te Kapidan Ndue Gjonmarku, vellai i tij Deda njofton se pret ngushellime ne Shkoder me date 9. 1. 2011 nga ora 9.00 deri ne ora 13.00*


Ditën e marte, me 4 Janar 2011, në Spitalin North Shore Forest Hills, Queens New York, në moshën 97-vjeçare (në orën 11:00 natës), u nda nga jeta Kapidani i Mirditës Ndue Gjomarku, i rrethuar nga familja, vëllai Kapidan Nikollë Gjonmarku, djali Gjoni dhe vajzat: Kristina, Bardha dhe Aleksandra. Ishin të pranishëm meshtari Dom Pjetër Popaj dhe miqte e ngushtë të familjes Gjomarku: Dr. Gjon Buçaj Kryetar i Federatës Panshqiptare Vatra dhe Sekretar i Blokut Indipendent, Tomë Mrijaj Sekretar i Përgjithshëm i Lidhjes së Prizrenit etj. Në momentet e fundit të jetës së tij Dom Pjetër Popaj bëri salikimet e rastit për aktivistin nacionalist, Kryetarin e Blokut Indipendent dhe besimtarin e devotshëm të Kishës katolike shqiptare në New York, Kapidan Ndue Gjomarku. 









Kush ishte Kapidani Ndue Gjonmarku? 



Në Orosh të Mirditës para 97-të vjetëve, do të lindë më 29 shtator të vitit 1914 Ndue Gjonmarku, që i shton gëzimin prindërve të vet dhe vëllait të parë Markut. Kjo familje e madhe oroshase, do të ketë 10 fëmijë, pesë djem dhe pesë vajza. 

Aty lindën fëmijët njëri mbas tjetrit, duke filluar me Markun, që është fëmija i parë dhe më pas u lind Ndoja, Lleshi (Aleksandri), Deda, Nikolla dhe motrat: Dava, Gjela, Marta, Dila dhe Bardha. Kapidani Ndue Gjon Marku, nga nëna ishte nipi i Bajraktarit të Kurbinit i Gjok Pjetër Pervizi, një përsonalitet i njohur askohe për besë, burrëri, zakone e tradita të hershme e bashkëkohore shqiptare.  

Babai Gjoni përkujdeset që djemtë të ndjekin shkollën fillore, ku midis tyre edhe Ndue Gjomarku vijon pesë vitet e para fillore dhe gjimnazin pranë shkollave private katolike të Fretenve Françeskanë dhe Jezuitve në vitin 1934 në qytetin e lashtë kulturdashës Shkodër, në kohën kur Ministër i Arsimit në Qeverinë e Mbretit Zog ishte Dr. Mirash Ivanaj. 

I prirur pas botës së librave dhe kulturës civilizuese perëndimore, adolishenti Ndue niset në vitin 1937 për studime të larta sëbashku me vëllaun Lleshin në Universitetin (College) në Terezianum të Vjenës në Austri. Pas disa vitesh kthehet në Shqipëri dhe pas disa muajsh shkon në Universitetin e Firences (Itali) për të ndjekur studimet e larta në Jurisprudencë. Ai për asnjë çast nuk e shkëputi lidhjen me vendlindjen, miqte e huaj dhe vendas, të cilët e donin dhe respektonin, mbasi gjithnjë Dera e Kapidanit të Mirditës ka respektuar popullin e Mirditës dhe krahinat të tjera të Atdheut. Me anije i riu Gjomarkaj në vitin 1943 kthehet në Shqipëri. Jeta studentore, miqtë e rinj dhe shokët në vendindje bëjnë që ai të zgjerojë rrethin e të njohurve. Kështu sikurse kujtojnë disa bashkëkohës që ende jetojnë sot në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe në Orosh të Mirditës, familja dhe ai vetë ka pasur nderin, fatin, privilegjin dhe kënaqësinë të marrë pjesë në shumë ngjarje dhe evenimente atdhetare, fetare dhe kulturore në qytetin e njohur të Shkodrës dhe qytetet e tjera, duke kuvenduar me krerët, parinë e qytetit, klerikë të lartë katolikë, konsuj dhe udhëtarë të huaj, që vinin shpesh në Shqipëri dhe në veçanti në trevën e Veriut. 

Gjatë bisedave të lira e pyes Kapidanin, se a keni përjetuar ndonjëherë në jetën tuaj, një çast i cili ju ka mbetur thellë në kujtesën tuaj. Dhe ai me një buzëqeshje fisniku mu përgjigj: Isha shum i ri, rreth 16-17-vjeçar e mkujtohet casti kur nShkoder po pergaditej nga Kleri Katolik shugurimi i Ipeshkvit të qytetit dhe Primat i Shqipnis imzot Gaspër Thaçi (1882-1946). Paria e Shkodres vjen në shtepin time dhe me thon tju prij në ket rast ceremonie të randsishme për qytetin dhe besimtart e devotshëm katolik. U thash se baba gjindet nMirdit. Ata me than që Ju mund ta zavendsoni Kapidan Gjonin. Un me shum knaqsi mora pjes ne shugurimin e Ipeshkvit. Paria e qytetit, ku banin pjes krent e familjeve ma të njohuna të qytetit, si: Çoba, Muzhani, Pistulli, etj., ku mua ma caktuan vendin nkrye të sofres nmesin e dy konsujve atij Italian dhe Jugosllav. Isha shum i ri të merrja pjes në at rreth të madh, në mesin e atyne figurave të nderueme të qytetit, por e kalova mir proven e par, pasi në Kullen e Oroshit kishim mësue të dëgjonim e jo të flasim. 

Edhe studiuesi i njohur në diasporën shqiptaro-amerikane Idriz Lamaj, në shënimet biografike për Kapidanin Ndue Gjon Marku shkruan, se: Ndojt i paraqitën raste me pritë e përcjellë përsonalitete të shqueme shqiptare dhe të hueja dhe me perfaqsue oxhakun e tij të njoftun Por simbas tij, në Mirditë në kontakt me popull e krenë, dhe të krahinave të ndryshme, formohet në pikpamje tradicionale e kanunore. Të gjitha këto kontakte e formojnë moralisht e politikisht me kuptue realitetin e gjendjes të ndërlikueme të kohës. (Idriz Lamaj, Komiteti Kombëtar Shqipëria e Lirë 1949-1956, New York, USA, 2000, fq.101). 

Në bisedë e sipër e pyes me interes Kapidanin, se si e kalojshe kohën në ato male të pashkëluna të Mirditës. Ai si zakonisht me një buzëqeshje fisnike më përgjigjet: Mirdita për mue asht vendi ma i bukur në botë e ma i dashtuni. Populli fisnik i krahines së Mirdites na ka dasht e respektue edhe ma shum. Na nuk kena prit asnjiher qi populli me na pershndet ne, por na i kena pershendet përpara të gjithë, pavarsisht se a kan ken të rij apo ma të vjetër se ne. Na kena shkue shum mirë me popull dhe kena ken tamam si nji familje e madhe. E prandaj Oroshi e tan krahina e Mirditës asht gjithçka për mue e Deren ton. 





Kapidani Ndue Gjonmarku 

ishte alfa dhe omega në luftën kundër komunizmit 



 E gjithë treva e Veriut dhe qarqet diplomatike e shoqërore të komunitetit shqiptar në atdhe asokohe e kanë njohur e vlerësuar lart figurën e madhe të Kapidan Gjon Marka Gjoni dhe të birit të tij të madh Dr. Mark Gjonmarku (Ministër i Brendshëm) dhe Llesh Gjonmarkut, kanë qenë shumë aktiv dhe janë marrë përherë me politikë, kurse Ndoja sikurse e thotë edhe vetë ka pas më shumë kënaqësi në jëtën private e familjare. 

At e bir, duke nuhatur afrimin e furtunës së tërbuar komuniste, që kishte bërë kërdi në Europën Lindore dhe kryesisht në Rusi, fillojnë të përgatisin terrenin për të rizgjuar ndërgjegjën e forcave nacionaliste, që ti bëjnë ballë komunizmit, që ishte një ideologji e shkatërrimit, moral, material, filozofik, ateist dhe paatdhe të njerëzve që jetojnë historikisht në trojet stërgjyshore autoktone. 

Koha kërkonte, që bijtë e shqipes më shumë se kurrë të tregojnë atdhetashurinë, për të ruajtur vlerat e lënë trashëgim nga të parët, dinjitetin e shqiptarit, fenë, pasuritë private të individit, pluralizmin e mendimeve, përparimin ekonomik dhe lidhjen shpirtërore, ekonomike dhe politike me vendet e Europës Perëndimore. 

Për të bërë një politikë më të konsoliduar Kapidan Gjoni, në pranverë (mars) të vitit 1944 i jep jetë themelimit të Grupit Nacional Indipendent, ndërsa i biri Dr. Marku, duke gjetur përkrahje dhe mbështetje në nismen e vet krijon Lidhjen e Shkodrës, duke mbledhur rreth vetës të gjithë eksponentët kryesorë antikomunistë, që ishin rreshtuar në organizatat e mirënjohura nacionaliste Legaliteti, Balli Kombëtar dhe Grupi Nacional Indipendent. 

Jo rastësisht, por interesat e larta patriotike, e bëjnë Ndojën që të përfshihet menjeherë në politikë dhe sapo merr vesht se forcat e ashtëquajtura partizane po i afrohen vendlindjes së tij të dashur Mirditës, lajmëron vëllain e vet në Tiranë, se krahina dhe e gjithë Shqipëria e Veriut po sulmohet nga bisha e kuqe, që për fat të keq kishte emër e gjak shqiptari. Ai ndër të tjera kërkon të lëshoj kushtrimin e qëndresës me vullnetarët e vendosur antikomunist. Menjëherë i vjen përgjigjja pozitive dhe inkurajuese e vendosmërisë nga i vëllai Dr. Marku, që ishte shumë i shqetësuar për fatet e brishta të vendit. Ai, sikurse kujton Kapidani Ndue Gjon Marku dhe shkruan edhe studiuesi Idriz Lamaj për këtë cështje, i thotë se: Ndue i dashtun, sot fillon nji kthesë e re në historinë e Derës sonë, të Mirditës e Shqipnisë mbarë. Mbledh sa më shumë vullnetar e fillo qëndresën kundër brigadave komuniste. Skemi rrugë tjetër. (Idriz Lamaj, Vep. e cit., fq.102). 

Organizimi i forcave politike dhe luftëtarëve nacionalistë bënë që një ditë Ndoja të takohet me përfaqësuesit më të lartë të grupimeve nacionaliste të Legalitetit dhe Ballit Kombëtar, të cilët gjatë përleshjeve të tyre të mëparshme kishin pësuar humbje në forca, por që nuk iu dorëzuan komunistëve. 

Ata tashmë kishin arritur në Veri të Shqipërisë. Udhëheqësi i Organizatës Balli Kombëtar patrioti Mithat Frashëri dhe drejtuesi i Legalitetit Abaz Kupi, kishin mbërritur në shtëpinë e Gjon Fushës në Bulger të Mirditës. Mithat Frashëri, që mbetet në Mirditë, sëbashku me ballistët e tjerë shkojnë në ShPal, ku i pret Ndue Gjomarku atë natë dhe të nesërmen i përcjellë me besnikët e tij për në Shkodër. Me shërbestarin e kombit Mirthat Frashërin (i biri i patriotit të flaktë të Rilindjes Kombëtare Abdyl Frashërit), Ndoja do të ketë edhe takime të tjera dhe bashkëpunime të frytshme në luftën e rezistencës kundër komunizmit në Shqipëri, Europë dhe ShBA. 

Ngjarjet asokohe zhvilloheshin me shpejtësi. Si gjithnjë truri dhe kryet e lëvizjes antikomuniste mbetën në Veri të Shqipërisë me seli në Mirditë. Nga ana e tjetër Dr. Mark Gjonmarkaj, me të gjithë forcat vullnetare që kishte nën kontroll, duke mos u demoralizuar më 26 nëntor 1944 len qytetin e Shkodrës dhe merr rrugën drejt malëve të Veriut. Tashmë Ndoj me bashkëluftëtarët e tij për pesë muaj në shi e dëborë, luftojnë pa u mposhtur me të gjithë brigadat partizane të drejtuara nga Mehmet Shehu me urdhër direkt të gjeneralit e komandantit asokohe Enver Hoxha. 

Forcat e brigadave komuniste, duke pasë ushtri të madhe në numër dhe të armatosur mirë pushtojnë krahinën e Lumes dhe Lurën, duke iu afruar shumë pranë trevave të Mirditës. Forcat nacionaliste, të drejtuar nga Ndue Gjonmarku gjenden para një rrethimi shumë të vështirë, kur brigadat komuniste sulmojnë në tre drejtime menjëherë, pa i dhënë mundësi nacionalistëve që të organizohen mirë. Në këtë situatë të rëndë të krjuar, sikurse kujton Kapidan Ndoj, asokohe nuk i mbeti asgjë tjetër vecse të ngujohet në ShPal. Kështu fillon një luftë e ashpër midis komunistëve, që kërkonin të gjunjëzonin e pushtoin me dhunë krenarinë e historisë së lavdishme të Mirditës dhe nacionalistëve, që kërkonin të mbronin vlerat demokratike dhe lirinë e popullit nga një robëri internacionalistëve proletarë, që ishin për një botë pa Zot dhe robëri, nata e zezë e së cilës filloi më 29 nëntor 1944 në tërë Shqipërinë. 

Megjithë rezistëncën e madhe për tre ditë me radhë, duke parë edhe humbjet e mëdha në radhët e forcave nacionaliste Ndue Gjomarkaj jep urdhër për tërheqje në drejtim të Shkodrës, një qendër e madhe e rezistencës antikomuniste. Kapidan Gjoni, Dr. Marku dhe Ndoj takohen dhe zhvillojnë bisedën e fundit për planin e ri që kishte menduar Dr. Marku. Kështu, ai kishte vendosur sipas logjikës së tij të shëndoshë, që i ati Gjon Marka Gjoni dhe vëllai i tij i dytë Ndoja, duhet të largoheshin nga Atdheu, me arsyetimin, se nuk duhet të shuhet dera e tyre nga përpjekjet luftarake që do të bëhen me forcat komuniste. Vërtetë e dhimbshme, por e domosdoshme kjo zgjidhje e menduar shumë mirë nga Dr. Marku, të cilën pas 9 dekadave mbi supe Kapidani Ndue Gjonmarku e kujton me dhimbje, kur flet për momentin e ndarjes me antarët e tjerë të familjes. Ka qenë pikërisht Kisha e Kastratit në Malësi të Madhe, kur Ndoj ka shtrënguar dorën për herë të fundit me Dr. Markun. 

At e bir nisën prej Kastratit në Tuz, Kolashin, Vishegrad, Sarajevë, Zagreb, në Vjenë, Linz dhe në Insbruk, në një dimër të ashpër dhe nën breshërinë e bombardimeve të shpeshta nga forcat e aleatëve. Nga qëndrimi për disa ditë në Insbruk me një makinë udhëtojnë drejt Italisë, duke kaluar në Passo di Resia afër kufirit të Zvicrës. Për pesë muaj ata qëndruan në Merano deri në gusht të vitit 1945 dhe më pas morën drejtimin drejt Romës, që mbetet edhe stacioni i fundit i tij. 

Me të mbërritur në Perëndim (Itali), Kapidani Ndue mendoi për të bashkuar forcat nacionaliste dhe antikomuniste, për të hedhë bazat e krijimit të një organizate të mirëfilltë politike kundër rregjimit të kuq të Tiranës zyrtare, që po e zhyste popullin në mjerim. Fryt i këtyre përpjekjeve është edhe krijimi i partisë politike me emrin  Bloku Kombëtar Indipendent në vitin 1946 e cila do të ketë jetëgjatësi deri me përmbysjen e komunizmit në Shqipëri më 13 dhjetor 1990, duke i qëndruar me dinjitet deri në fund, ku e mbylli me nderë e njerëzi. 

Gjatë vitit 1948, në bashkëpunim me aleatët perëndimore anglo-amerikanë, Kapidanit Ndue i paraqitet rasti për të dërguar vullnetar për të përmbysur komunizmin në Shqipëri, duke krijuar në këtë mënyrë Komitetin Kombëtar Shqipnia e Lirë, ku bënin pjesë shumë antarë të Blokut. 

Në lidhje me këtë mision Kapidani kujton: Në pikëpamje morale ishem kryenalt, tue marrë në konsiderim luftën kundër rregjimit komunist, vendosa me ftue dy luftarë besnikë të cilët pranuen pa kurrfarë kundërshtimi. Kështu filloi ndërmarrja e jonë kundër rregjimit komunist në Shqipni. 

Bloku bëri hapin e parë dhe ruajti linjën e përpjekjeve qëllimmirë për të bërë bashkimin e të gjithë forcave antikomuniste shqiptare në mërgatë, që ishin ndarë dysh në Komitet dhe jashtë Komitetit. Kjo inisiativë synonte afrimin e grupeve të ndryshme dhe harmonizimin më të plotë e të qartë të veprimtarisë së tyre në dobi të atdheut dhe në një front të përbashkët kundër komunizmit. Mirëpo rruga e nisur nuk ishte e kollajt mbasi fillojnë polemikat dhe pengesat ndaj inisiatorit të saj mirditor. 

Përpjekjet e Kapidanit Ndue Gjonmarkut hasin në pengesë, për mospranimin e tij në Komitetin e parë nga ana e përfaqësuesve të organizatës Balli Kombëtar, që zotëronte asokohe të gjitha postet e organizatave. Ndërhyrja energjike e diplomacisë angleze dhe amerikane (ku përfaqësuesit amerikanë këmbëngulën që Kapidani të pranohet pa kushte), bëri të mundur që të zgjidhet ky problem dhe kështu Kapidani i Mirditës bëhet një ndër drejtuesit e Komitetit, falë kulturës së shëndoshë perëndimore, vizionit largpamës për të ardhmen, origjinës me emër shumë të mirë të familjes nga ai vinte, kontributi me armë në dorë që kishte dhënë drejtpërdrejtë kundër komunizmit etj. 

Ndue do të ketë takime të rëndësishme në Itali, me ushtarakë të lartë italianë, sikurse ishte admirali i marinës italiane zotin Talarigo dhe të misionit anglo-amerikan, përfaqësues të lartë të Ministrisë së Jashtme Italiane. 

Takime të tjera ka pasur edhe me z. Herbert, një përsonalitet i njohur britanik për çështjen shqiptare, amerikanin z. Mc Lean etj. Gjithashtu Ndoj këmnguli, që në këtë Komitet duhet të përfshihet patjetër edhe intelektuali i shquar ing. Xhafer Deva, mbasi ai ishte një njeri me influencë të madhe në Kosovë dhe në malësitë e Shqipërisë politike. Kapidan Ndoj, ka organizuar hedhjen e parashutistëve të grupit të ing. Xhafer Devës në Shqipëri. 

Kapidani kishte dhe ruan ende sot një respekt të veçantë për atdhetarin e flaktë Mithat Frashëri. Për figurën dhe veprën e tij Kapidani flet me një admirim të vecantë, për arsye sikurse thotë se ishte nji njeri me nji prestigj të naltë kombtar dhe pinjoll i nji familje me merita të mëdha atdhetare. 



*   *   * 



Duhet venë në dukje se gjithnjë shqiptarët në mërgatë nuk kanë gjetur gjuhën e bashkëpunimit të përhershëm me njeri tjetrin dhe grupin apo partinë, ku bënin pjesë, çka ka sjellë për pasojë edhe mungesë serioziteti dhe besueshmeri nga ana e qeverive perendimore dhe asaj amerikane për krijimin pse jo më pas të një qeverie paralele në azil, që me përmbysjen e komunizmit në Shqipëri, do të kishin marrë frenat e pushtetit në dorë. 

Kështu është vepruar shpesh herë me shtetet e tjera ish-komuniste apo diktatoriale asokohe. Kjo shpiegon edhe një nga arsyet pse komunizmi u rrëzua i fundit në Shqipëri dhe se populli duhet ti besonte e mbështeste më shumë forcat nacionaliste se sa fjalët e bukura të ideologjisë ateisto-komuniste mbi kurrizin e së cilit ra shtypja, varfëria, mjerimi, që zgjati për 50 vjet me radhë. 

Në vitin 1956 Kapidani Ndue Gjonmarku hap familje të re, duke u martuar me zonjushën romane Maria Teresa Agustini, një vajzë e diplomuar në gjuhët frëngjisht dhe anglisht në Universitetin Internacional PRO DEO në Romë. 

Çifti i ri do të gëzohet me lindjen e tre vajzave Kristina, Bardha, Aleksandra dhe Gjoni djali i vetëm, që ruan emrin e gjyshit të vet shumë të mirënjohurit Kapidanit Gjon Marka Gjonit. 

Kapidan Ndue u interesua qysh në fillim të shkollojë fëmijët në të gjitha nivelet. Kështu vajzat dhe djali mbasi përfundojnë shkollën e mesme, ndjekin dhe përfundojnë me rezultate shumë të larta kolegjet më të njohura në ShBA. 

Me vdekjen e prindërve të gruas së Kapedanit dhe të babait të tij Kapidanit Gjon Marka Gjoni, në vitin 1966, familja e tij emigrojnë në ShBA. Edhe këtu fillon një etapë e re e lëvizjes antikomuniste, ku aktiviteti i tij zgjerohet dhe respekti për kontributin e tij rritet edhe më shumë kur zgjidhet si Kryetar i Blokut dhe për vetë faktin tjetër, se ai tashmë është trashëgimtar i Derës si Kapidan i Mirditës, krenari dhe nder të cilën e mbajti deri në moshën 97-vjecare ku ai kaloi në amshim. 

Në New York Kapidani humb bashkëshorten, dhimbje e cila, nuk e mposht në luftën kundër komunizmit. Veprimtaria e Kapidanit është shumë e madhe me shkrime publicistike në organet zyrtare të Blokut, gazetat: LAlbanie Libre dhe Lajmëtari i të Mërguemit, që asokohe botoheshin në New York dhe Rome. 

Famlja do të ruajë marrëdhënie shumë të mira me klerikët katolikë shqiptarë në emigracion, një traditë e trashëguar edhe nga të parët e kësaj Dere brez mbas brezi dhe shekuj pas shekujve në Mirditë. 

Kështu qysh në Itali, ruajti lidhje të ngushta me atdhetarët e antikomunistët konseguentë, studiesin e meshtarin e palodhur në Fe-Atdhe e Përparim At Daniel Gjecaj OFM dhe bashkëvendasin e bashkemigrantin, klerikun e nderuar në të gjithë komunitetin shqiptaro-amerikan, nacionalistin e madh, që luftoi me pushkë e pendë, themeluesin e Kishës së parë shqiptare në ShBA, të nderuarin e respektuarin Dr. Mons. Zef Oroshin (1912-1989).  

Gjatë këtyre viteve, ai po merret me saktësimin e disa interpretimeve të gabuara, që janë bërë gjatë kohëve të ndryshme veprës së At Shtjefen Kryeziu Gjecovit me titull: Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, të cilin e ka në dorëshkrim dhe shumë dorëshkrime të tjera që priten së shpejti të dalin në botim. Fryt i këtyre hulumtimeve serioze është edhe botimi në vitin 2002 në New York të veprës së parë me titull kuptimplotë: Mirdita Dera e Gjomarkut Kanuni. 

Ajo që më nxiti si shtysë, qysh në fillim edhe të vetë titullit të shkrimit tim: Mirdita krenaria dhe lavdia e dinastisë së Derës të Kapidanit, është vetë historia e pasur e Mirditës dhe Derës së Kapidanit bijtë e nderuar të së cilës njeri mbas tjetrit bënë një epokë të lavdishme gjatë shekujve. Ata sëbashku plotësojnë njeri-tjetrin dhe janë dy anë të së njëjtës medalje të çmuar në xherdanin e pasur të historisë së popullit shqiptar. 



Tomë Mrijaj 



New York, 4 Janar 2011    


lajmi eshte terhequr nga www.bashkiarreshen.com

----------


## Reschen

Mirditoret mund te japin ngushellimet e tyre ne forumin shqiptar ne kete teme por edhe ne librin e miqve dhe ne forumin "Kuvendi i Mirdites ne websitin e Mirdites www.mirdita.net .

----------


## Brari

Ngushllime  Familjes !

U pertrifte kjo Der e Madhe!

----------


## BlueBaron

Kjo historia e Gjonmarkagjoneve duket si historite e padrinove te Sicilise, para viteve '50. Latifondiste dhe besimtare te medhenj te besimit katolik. Interesant edhe pjesemarrja ne parine vendore, e njejte me ate te "Don"-ve ...


Si i kane pas marredheniet me Zogun perpara se te rrezohej nga froni ??? Cfare qendrimi mbajten ndaj pushtimit fashist ??? Kush mund te na tregoje ...

----------

